# L'emozione ...



## Skorpio (19 Febbraio 2016)

Vi propongo un gioco, spero interessante.
allegati trovate 2 quadri raffiguranti madre e figlio.
Non sappiamo nulla di loro al di là del fatto che sono madre e figlio,potrebbe anche essere un figlio adottato e non naturale, o avuto dal ganzo anziché dal marito.
Non sappiamo quante volte le 2 mamme gli cambiano il pannolino o se lo scordano all'asilo, distratte da altro.
In poche parole, non abbiamo informazioni "tecniche" di alcun tipo, ma solo informazioni emotive che ci trasmettono i 2  dipinti.
Quest può sembrare uno svantaggio, ma in realtà offre la grossa opportunità di cimentarsi solo sulle emozioni che nascono dal vederei 2 dipinti, senza condizionamenti di carattere tecnico cognitivo o storico.
Ovviamente non esiste la "risposta esatta" nel senso di risposta che rispecchia esattamente quella che poi è la realtà, ma solo una risposta emozionale, che offre però la misura e la possibilità di far emergere le reciproche sensibilità, in assenza di informazioni tecniche.
Qualcuno potrà non veder emergere assolutamente un cazzo, qualcuno proverà sensazioni simili dai 2 quadri, qualcuno sensazioni profondamente diverse, e il gioco (per chi gli piacesse la cosa) sarà farle emergere e confrontarle.
Se la cosa vi piacesse... (p.s. Dimenticavo di aggiungere per chi avesse eventualmente necessità di questa informazione supplementare, io non sono né un critico di arte né un pittore, tra l'altro a scuola a disegno avevo 4)


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2016)

Ci provo
Due donne totalmente diverse con un'idea della maternità diversa
La prima guarda altrove, come se con la testa non fosse lì. Annoiata, non serena, non contenta del ruolo
La seconda la classica mamma, guarda il bambino o comuqnue non in direzione opposta, gli tiene la mano e lo abbraccia, l’altra sembra porti un peso.
La prima con mille interssi oltre a quello la seconda no
Questa la mia prima impressione


----------



## oscuro (19 Febbraio 2016)

*Skorpio*

Insomma ho notato che nella prima foto il bambino mostra il sederino,così nessuno si offende.
Nella seconda foto il bambino mostra il pistolino.Che significa?


----------



## oro.blu (19 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Vi propongo un gioco, spero interessante.
> allegati trovate 2 quadri raffiguranti madre e figlio.
> Non sappiamo nulla di loro al di là del fatto che sono madre e figlio,potrebbe anche essere un figlio adottato e non naturale, o avuto dal ganzo anziché dal marito.
> Non sappiamo quante volte le 2 mamme gli cambiano il pannolino o se lo scordano all'asilo, distratte da altro.
> ...


Il primo quadro esteticamente è molto bello, sembra quasi una foto. Mi manca però il trasporto della mamma, come se fosse semplicemente lì in posa solo per fare il quadro. Guarda altrove pensando ad altro ed il bambino è lì come a ricordarle che altro è perso.

Il secondo invece come fattura mi piace meno, ma emozzionalmente mi da di più. La mamma abbraccia il suo bimbo lo sorregge come vorrebbe fare per tutta la vita gli tiene la mano (io sono qui) e lo guarda con trasporto....


----------



## Skorpio (19 Febbraio 2016)

*...*

Per Ora guarda a un passato perduto.. Per Farfalla a un presente che non riesce a vivere completamente.. Molto, molto interessante...


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Febbraio 2016)

La prima a me sembra concentrarsi su qualcosa che sta osservando o su qualcuno che le sta parlando, lo sguardo non è vacuo ma concentrato. Mi trasmette l'idea di una giovane donna molto determinata e pratica. La seconda appare molto protettiva e commossa dalla tenerezza che le suscita il contatto fisico con il figlio. Vista la differenza di età almeno apparente direi che la seconda ha una dolcezza che si acquisisce negli anni


----------



## Anonimo1523 (19 Febbraio 2016)

*SI*



oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma ho notato che nella prima foto il bambino mostra il sederino,così nessuno si offende.
> Nella seconda foto il bambino mostra il pistolino.Che significa?


Che da grandi ... APPECORA ... non confonderanno i ruoli


----------



## Brunetta (19 Febbraio 2016)

Bella proposta.
Bella perché ognuno proietta cose e interpreta in modo personale. 
Ad esempio la prima immagine dà un'idea di distacco mentale, come dice farfalla, ma a me ha ricordato un mio filmato con mio figlio di quell'età. Non vi era in realtà nessun distacco anzi vi era una naturalezza di relazione corporea.


----------



## oscuro (19 Febbraio 2016)

*Anonimo*



Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Che da grandi ... APPECORA ... non confonderanno i ruoli


E dai...:rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (19 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Vi propongo un gioco, spero interessante.
> allegati trovate 2 quadri raffiguranti madre e figlio.
> Non sappiamo nulla di loro al di là del fatto che sono madre e figlio,potrebbe anche essere un figlio adottato e non naturale, o avuto dal ganzo anziché dal marito.
> Non sappiamo quante volte le 2 mamme gli cambiano il pannolino o se lo scordano all'asilo, distratte da altro.
> ...


La prima madre sembra distaccata ma non lo è. Si tiene suo figlio con un braccio, protezione verso un bambino nudo, indifeso(e questo secondo me viene raffigurato attraverso la nudità) ma l'altra mano libera e lo sguardo rivolto verso il mondo, come se fosse pronta a combattere per se stessa e suo figlio, come se ci fosse da combattere.. una donna forte e decisa, probabilmente anche in difficoltà visto il contesto in cui posa.  La seconda è una madre e moglie, contesto che sembra più agiato, colori caldi, tenerezza e gioia. Gioca con il bambino, lo guarda ed è contenta, non ha pensieri sennò quelli di protteggerlo e coccolarlo.


----------



## Skorpio (19 Febbraio 2016)

*..*

Io non ho scritto le sensazioni che mi trasmettevano, ma ovviamente ne ho provate alcune..
Ma è curioso che  dopo aver letto le vostre sensazioni riguardo i dipinti e vedo cose ancora diverse...


----------



## Anonimo1523 (19 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:
			
		

> Vi propongo un gioco, spero interessante.
> allegati trovate 2 quadri raffiguranti madre e figlio.
> Non sappiamo nulla di loro al di là del fatto che sono madre e figlio,potrebbe anche essere un figlio adottato e non naturale, o avuto dal ganzo anziché dal marito.
> Non sappiamo quante volte le 2 mamme gli cambiano il pannolino o se lo scordano all'asilo, distratte da altro.
> ...


Skorpio.
La prima mi sembra la mamma. La seconda la nonna.
L'amore è diverso perché diverse sono le condizioni di partenza dei soggetti ... fermo restando che qualora fossero due mamme o due nonne non amerebbero comunque allo stesso modo.

PS 
Cambia citazione.
La donna di classe è quella che a scuola la dava a tutti.


----------



## Nobody (19 Febbraio 2016)

La prima ha lo sguardo rivolto al futuro, e protegge il figlio. La seconda è nel presente, e lo coccola.


----------



## Lucrezia (19 Febbraio 2016)

Ciao. A me la prima sembra una guerriera, una donna che combatte e sa come tenere in vita il figlio - sia fisicamente che emozionalmente.  Lo protegge senza togliergli la libertà di essere e imparare e lo sostiene apertamente solo nell'essenziale,  il resto, sa che può farlo da solo. 
La seconda mi sembra viva per il figlio, che sia morbosa, che quando lui sarà crescito, userà dei ricatti emozionali per non lasciarlo andare via. Proietta tutto su di lui e gli chiede di essere suo per sempre. Mi mette l'ansia.  Mi piace la prima.


----------



## Skorpio (19 Febbraio 2016)

.. le vostre osservazioni mi hanno notevolmente ampliato la prospettiva rispetto all'inizio, e le ho assorbite tutte, una ad una.. mi spingo a dire qualcosa che a questo punto sento, sulla madre con i capelli sciolti...
Io la vedo una donna sola.. con il figlio, ma senza un padre.. cioè in quel contesto non c'è un padre... non vedo dietro una famiglia..
forse è un figlio che ha avuto da un amore improvviso e senza futuro con un uomo casualmente incontrato.. e lei ha deciso di tenerlo comunque, e forse il padre nemmeno sa della sua esistenza..

La vedo consapevole di questo esser sola con il suo bambino.. e il suo sguardo guarda sia al futuro che al passato (dove inizialmente io lo collocavo in via esclusiva)
Al passato.. pensando a quell'amore finito, e a quella famiglia che non potrà mai più avere, non con quell'uomo che ne è il padre (perché non lo ama più nemmeno lei) ma in generale..
Al futuro, con la consapevolezza che servirà coraggio per crescere da sola questo figlio... il coraggio di una madre sola.
lo regge con una sola mano, quasi a volergli indicare il fatto che dovrà crescere in fretta ed abituarsi a vivere in una condizione di difficoltà e di lotta, conseguente al suo essere bambino senza padre...


----------



## Foglia (19 Febbraio 2016)

Vado io 

La prima immagine mi evoca una grande fisicità tra madre e figlio. Cioè, una storia che è la storia, e che come tale si ripete. Lei sembra una Madonna col bambino, tra l'antico e il moderno. Vestita di drappi e al contempo con l'espressione di chi può amare un figlio in ogni tempo. Idem il bimbo. Ha l'espressione di ogni bimbo che è stato, è e sarà in braccio alla mamma. 

Il secondo per me è un quadro cd "di maniera". Non finto. Ma fatto di pose. Lei che, per cercare la posa, gli blocca le mani. Il bimbo a metà tra il compiaciuto per quel gioco d'essere bello e l'infastidito da questa donna. Che - anche per una questione di apparente anagrafica - dubito sia sua madre.


----------



## JON (19 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Vi propongo un gioco, spero interessante.
> allegati trovate 2 quadri raffiguranti madre e figlio.
> Non sappiamo nulla di loro al di là del fatto che sono madre e figlio,potrebbe anche essere un figlio adottato e non naturale, o avuto dal ganzo anziché dal marito.
> Non sappiamo quante volte le 2 mamme gli cambiano il pannolino o se lo scordano all'asilo, distratte da altro.
> ...


Mancano i pannolini.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (19 Febbraio 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Vado io
> 
> La prima immagine mi evoca una grande fisicità tra madre e figlio. Cioè, una storia che è la storia, e che come tale si ripete. Lei sembra una Madonna col bambino, tra l'antico e il moderno. Vestita di drappi e al contempo con l'espressione di chi può amare un figlio in ogni tempo. Idem il bimbo. Ha l'espressione di ogni bimbo che è stato, è e sarà in braccio alla mamma.
> 
> Il secondo per me è un quadro cd "di maniera". Non finto. Ma fatto di pose. Lei che, per cercare la posa, gli blocca le mani. Il bimbo a metà tra il compiaciuto per quel gioco d'essere bello e l'infastidito da questa donna. Che - anche per una questione di apparente anagrafica - dubito sia sua madre.


Anche tu Foglia hai notato quello che ho notato io ... per me è la nonna e per te?


----------



## Foglia (19 Febbraio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Anche tu Foglia hai notato quello che ho notato io ... per me è la nonna e per te?


Non so. Ma mi pare un po' vecchiotta per essere la mamma.


----------



## Skorpio (19 Febbraio 2016)

*..*

a conforto dei dubbi di anonimo1523, il cui quadro suscita evidentemente questo unico interrogativo, devo purtroppo confermare che si tratta di una mamma, così come dipinta dalla pittrice impressionista statunitense Mary Cassatt, e il quadro si chiama appunto "madre e bambino".
Se nel dipingerlo gli è venuta troppo vecchia devi rivolgere le tue rimostranze a lei.. io non c'entro.
Mi risulta peraltro che sia morta circa 90 anni fa, per cui non ti sarà particolarmente agevole


----------



## patroclo (19 Febbraio 2016)

La prima è una mamma che ha un dolore, che per questo dolore ha preso le distanze dal figlio. Non che non gli voglia bene o che non sia stato voluto. Faceva parte di un progetto che evidentemente non c'è più .... bisogna solo vedere come si evolverà la situazione, se comincerà a dare a lui alcune colpe oppure lo crescerà con un sano senso di distacco che (pur nell'amore) lo farà diventare autonomo e indipendente.

La seconda è una mamma che ha figliato tardi e solo una volta.... ha aspettato una vita di riuscirci pensando fosse l'unico scopo della propria esistenza e adesso lo esibisce fiera ..... tutto questo prima che diventi una frustrata perchè ha preso troppo peso in gravidanza e/o scopra che in fondo vestiti, trucco e parrucco sono più interessanti della maternità.


----------



## Skorpio (19 Febbraio 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> La prima è una mamma che ha un dolore, che per questo dolore ha preso le distanze dal figlio. Non che non gli voglia bene o che non sia stato voluto. Faceva parte di un progetto che evidentemente non c'è più .... bisogna solo vedere come si evolverà la situazione, se comincerà a dare a lui alcune colpe oppure lo crescerà con un sano senso di distacco che (pur nell'amore) lo farà diventare autonomo e indipendente.
> 
> La seconda è una mamma che ha figliato tardi e solo una volta.... ha aspettato una vita di riuscirci pensando fosse l'unico scopo della propria esistenza e adesso lo esibisce fiera ..... tutto questo prima che diventi una frustrata perchè ha preso troppo peso in gravidanza e/o scopra che in fondo vestiti, trucco e parrucco sono più interessanti della maternità.


Molto simile anche io sulla seconda..
La vedo completamente appagata di lui.. Forse troppo.
Li vedo quasi "coppia".. Nel senso che il marito è divenuto quasi "inutile" per la sua sfera affettiva.
Lo regge con 2 mani anche se lui, gia grandicello, non ha bisogno di sostegni.
e o fissa .. Il suo sguardo perso completamente dietro a lui, attento a ogni minimo suo bisogno.. Disinteressato di tutto il resto..


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Molto simile anche io sulla seconda..
> La vedo completamente appagata di lui.. *Forse troppo*.
> Li vedo quasi "coppia".. Nel senso che il marito è divenuto quasi "inutile" per la sua sfera affettiva.
> Lo regge con 2 mani anche se lui, gia grandicello, non ha bisogno di sostegni.
> e o fissa .. Il suo sguardo perso completamente dietro a lui, attento a ogni minimo suo bisogno.. Disinteressato di tutto il resto..


Stessa impressione.
Ho pensato alla mamma che non vorrei essere


----------



## disincantata (19 Febbraio 2016)

Non riesco a  capire.

Nel ritratto non c'e'il marito.

IO trovo naturale  che una madre sia tanto 'innamorata' del figlio, non toglie niente all'amore  che può avere o non avere poi per il compagno.


----------



## patroclo (19 Febbraio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non riesco a  capire.
> 
> Nel ritratto non c'e'il marito.
> 
> IO trovo naturale  che una madre sia tanto 'innamorata' del figlio, non toglie niente all'amore  che può avere o non avere poi per il compagno.


....dopo questa affermazione si può scatenare l'inferno


----------



## Skorpio (19 Febbraio 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> ....dopo questa affermazione si può scatenare l'inferno


.. e da quelle innocenti e ingenue parole... ne nacque una rissa di bibliche proporzioni :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (19 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Stessa impressione.
> Ho pensato alla mamma che non vorrei essere


ti comunico che quella è la stessa posa ed espressione che avevi te verso di me nella foto che ci siamo scattati insieme la scorsa settimana.. l'ho appena riguardata sul mio pc
cosa devo pensare..????


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ti comunico che quella è la stessa posa ed espressione che avevi te verso di me nella foto che ci siamo scattati insieme la scorsa settimana.. l'ho appena riguardata sul mio pc
> cosa devo pensare..????


Che tu non sei mio figlio...quindi


----------



## Skorpio (19 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Che tu non sei mio figlio...quindi


quindi sono come tuo fratello giusto?.. sono come tuo fratello no?


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> quindi sono come tuo fratello giusto?.. sono come tuo fratello no?


Sono figlia unica


----------



## Skorpio (19 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono figlia unica


e vabbene stavolta hai vinto tu!


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> e vabbene stavolta hai vinto tu!


E comunque sei certo che fosse quella l'espressione?


----------



## Anonimo1523 (19 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Stessa mia impressione.
> Ho pensato alla mamma che non vorrei essere


Vorrei proprio vederti  ... e bada ... più passa il tempo e peggio è  ... da giovani c'è l'incoscienza dell'età, poi l'apprensione e le paure aumentano e di conseguenza aumentano le testimonianze d'affetto che a volte raggiungono anche estremi preoccupanti.

La differenza, infatti, al di là che non sia la nonna, è più anziana della madre della prima foto.


----------



## Nicka (19 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ti comunico che quella è la stessa posa ed espressione che avevi te verso di me nella foto che ci siamo scattati insieme la scorsa settimana.. l'ho appena riguardata sul mio pc
> cosa devo pensare..????


Io di sicuro penserei male.


----------



## Skorpio (19 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> E comunque sei certo che fosse quella l'espressione?


aspetta che riguardo.. 
comunque mi sono arreso e voglio l'onore delle armi


----------



## Skorpio (19 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> aspetta che riguardo..
> comunque mi sono arreso e voglio l'onore delle armi


ho riguardato la foto e il quadro.. 
l'espressione è leggermente più aggressiva.. un po' assai diciamo..
e la mano destra, rispetto a quella del quadro è tutta aperta con le dita che si allungano.. 

quindi..? ..


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Vorrei proprio vederti  ... e bada ... più passa il tempo e peggio è  ... da giovani c'è l'incoscienza dell'età, poi l'apprensione e le paure aumentano e di conseguenza aumentano le testimonianze d'affetto che a volte raggiungono anche estremi preoccupanti.
> 
> La differenza, infatti, al di là che non sia la nonna, è più anziana della madre della prima foto.


Ho due figli di cui uno di 18 anni


----------



## ipazia (19 Febbraio 2016)

usando le parole...

nella prima immagine vedo un "viviamo!". Un noi.

nella seconda vedo un "vivi per me". Un Io fagocitante e spaventoso.


----------



## Skorpio (19 Febbraio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> usando le parole...
> 
> nella prima immagine vedo un "viviamo!". Un noi.
> 
> nella seconda vedo un "vivi per me". Un Io fagocitante e spaventoso.


.. Inaspettatamente sintetica..  ma non inaspettatamente efficace!!!


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> usando le parole...
> 
> nella prima immagine vedo un "viviamo!". Un noi.
> 
> nella seconda vedo un "vivi per me". Un Io fagocitante e spaventoso.


Se quoto svieni?


----------



## ipazia (19 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> .. Inaspettatamente sintetica..  ma non inaspettatamente efficace!!!



...queste immagini sono territori esplorati e di cui ho la mappa, la mia intendo


----------



## ipazia (19 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se quoto svieni?


no! me la godo 

mi piace quando troviamo punti comuni...almeno quanto mi piace quando siamo agli antipodi


----------



## Anonimo1523 (19 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho due figli di cui uno di 18 anni


Non cambia il senso del discorso ... rientri nel primo quadro ... anche Io due ... 25 e 18


----------



## ologramma (19 Febbraio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Non cambia il senso del discorso ... rientri nel primo quadro ... anche Io due ... 25 e 18


allora io due di 41 e 36 mi sa che devi aggiungere un altra prospettiva


----------



## oro.blu (19 Febbraio 2016)

comunque io i miei figli li ho avuti relativamente giovane....

Cavoli ora che ci penso, ho una foto con la mia prima che nella posa è praticamente il primo quadro !!!!

O mamma!!!!!! Ora vado a guardarla.....


----------



## disincantata (19 Febbraio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> no! me la godo
> 
> mi piace quando troviamo punti comuni...almeno quanto mi piace quando siamo agli antipodi



Io ci ho letto un 'vivo per te'.


----------



## oro.blu (19 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> comunque io i miei figli li ho avuti relativamente giovane....
> 
> Cavoli ora che ci penso, ho una foto con la mia prima che nella posa è praticamente il primo quadro !!!!
> 
> O mamma!!!!!! Ora vado a guardarla.....




confermo!! 
1997 traghetto per la Sicilia la sorreggo con entrambe le braccia però, lei di spalle con la testa leggermente chinata sulla spalla sinistra ed io guardo diritta in camera.....
Mi sa che devo rivedere la mia interpretazione del quadro !!!!


----------



## Skorpio (19 Febbraio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io ci ho letto un 'vivo per te'.


Bellissima anche questa..


----------



## Nicka (19 Febbraio 2016)

Nella prima ci vedo forza e protezione, ma non quella protezione soffocante.
Nella seconda invece sempre protezione, ma con un che di soffocamento. 
La prima vuole portare il figlio nel mondo, la seconda vuole tenerlo accanto a sé per evitargli il mondo stesso.


----------



## Horny (19 Febbraio 2016)

non ci proietto nulla perché non le conosco.
per me rimangono, madri o non madri, 2 persone che hanno posato.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (19 Febbraio 2016)

Ologramma ha detto:


> allora io due di 41 e 36 mi sa che devi aggiungere un altra prospettiva


No Olo  ... in primis sei un uomo (salvo non intervenga Oscuro a dire il contrario) ... poi si tratta di stabilire l'età della madre nel momento in cui ha avuto il figlio .... 

Ha ragione Oscuro ... il tuo avatar nun se po vedè


----------



## Anonimo1523 (19 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> confermo
> 1997 traghetto per la Sicilia la sorreggo con entrambe Le braccia però, lei di spalle con la testa leggermente chinata sulla spalla sinistra ed io guardo diritta in camera.....
> Mi sa che devo rivedere la mia interpretazione del quadro !!!!


Anche con te ci ho preso ... d'altronde anche un orologio rotto come me due volte al giorno segna l'ora giusta.


----------



## Ecate (19 Febbraio 2016)

Ai miei occhi primo quadro è moderno
rappresenta una maternità moderna
il secondo no
come detto da Foglia, è di maniera
rappresenta la maternità secondo stereotipi che non ci appartengono più, almeno consciamente
per questo a me sembra retorico
magari tra cinquant'anni sembrerà retorico anche il primo 
secondo me la seconda mamma non sembra la nonna
mi ricorda piuttosto la maternità ai tempi della nonna


----------



## Mary The Philips (19 Febbraio 2016)

La prima immagine mi piace molto: un braccio tiene forte il bimbo, l'altro è sciolto per difendere se stessa o lui o abbracciare qualcun altro; degli occhi il figlio non ha bisogno, il contatto basta. Lo sguardo di lei è libero, sicuro e consapevole, da donna/persona qual è anche una madre.


Il secondo mi mette i brividi (addirittura): le mani della madre che "bloccano" entrambe quelle del bambino non si possono guardare. Non ci vedo nulla di protettivo, solo di possessivo. Nello sguardo del bimbo si intravede insofferenza al contrario del primo che pare libero (e sicuro da quella presa sbieca) di esplorare il mondo (nella fattispecie i piedi della madre, o un gattino che passava di là ). La seconda madre a me non sembra anziana, solo sovrappeso e di un triste mostruoso, una di quelle che assorbite totalmente nel ruolo di madre ad un certo punto esplodono e fanno cazzate che poi alla tv il vicino di pianerottolo dice "ma sembrava tanto una persona perbene":rotfl:


----------



## Horny (19 Febbraio 2016)

ma la domanda è sempre la stessa, cioé se le rispettive madri amano i figli?
i


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Non cambia il senso del discorso ... rientri nel primo quadro ... anche Io due ... 25 e 18


Non ho capito 
Sicuramente rientro nel primo quadro. Infatti ho scritto che non vorrei essere la seconda


----------



## Anonimo1523 (19 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ho capito
> Sicuramente rientro nel primo quadro. Infatti ho scritto che non vorrei essere la seconda


Rientri nel primo quadro .... mamma giovane .... nel secondo quadro mamma meno giovane adotta un comportamento diverso ... molto più appiccicoso ... avendo un'età più matura le manca anche nel rapporto con il figlio piccolo la leggerezza la spensieratezza la freschezza e quella sana incoscienza della giovane età ...  la seconda mamma è per questo molto più apprensiva gelosa attaccata al bambino ... tu a che età hai avuto il primo figlio?


----------



## Brunetta (19 Febbraio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Rientri nel primo quadro .... mamma giovane .... nel secondo quadro mamma meno giovane adotta un comportamento diverso ... molto più appiccicoso ... avendo un'età più matura le manca anche nel rapporto con il figlio piccolo la leggerezza la spensieratezza la freschezza e quella sana incoscienza della giovane età ...  la seconda mamma è per questo molto più apprensiva gelosa attaccata al bambino ... tu a che età hai avuto il primo figlio?


E aggiungere qualche altro stereotipo, no?


----------



## Anonimo1523 (19 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E aggiungere qualche altro stereotipo, no?


Non è poi tanto raro. Magari non vale per tutti come sempre accade.
Ti ho già fatto l'esempio delle altezze.
Poi non credo che sia solo uno stereotipo azzardato pensare che una stessa persona sia stata più leggera ftizzante e sufficientemente incosciente da giovane piuttosto che da matura.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Febbraio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Non è poi tanto raro. Magari non vale per tutti come sempre accade.
> Ti ho già fatto l'esempio delle altezze.
> Poi non credo che sia solo uno stereotipo azzardato pensare che una stessa persona sia stata più leggera ftizzante e sufficientemente incosciente da giovane piuttosto che da matura.



Oppure insicura e ansiosa da giovane e sicura e serena da più adulta.
Comunque ognuno proietta.
Questo thread è svelante.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Rientri nel primo quadro .... mamma giovane .... nel secondo quadro mamma meno giovane adotta un comportamento diverso ... molto più appiccicoso ... avendo un'età più matura le manca anche nel rapporto con il figlio piccolo la leggerezza la spensieratezza la freschezza e quella sana incoscienza della giovane età ...  la seconda mamma è per questo molto più apprensiva gelosa attaccata al bambino ... tu a che età hai avuto il primo figlio?


Ah ok. A parte l'età è proprio l'idea di maternità che vedo nella seconda che non mi piace 
27


----------



## Anonimo1523 (19 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Oppure insicura e ansiosa da giovane e sicura e serena da più adulta.
> Comunque ognuno proietta.
> Questo thread è svelante.


Sicuramente sarei più apptensivo oggi con i miei nipoti di quanto lo sia stato una volta con i miei figli.

Se per te questo è svelante ... di cosa poi non so ... va bene.

Io so che eravamo genitori giovani senza problemi senza ansia e sicuri di noi come siamo sempre stati.

E la leggerezza freschezza e spensieratezza ci ha aiutato molto senza saperlo.

Ci siamo confrontati sempre con genitori più anziani (pensa che in classe del secondo figlio siamo ancora i genitori più giovani) e li vedevamo sempre più apprensivi preoccupati di noi.

Per te è diverso e sei più fresca leggera e spensierata oggi? Bene se è questo che vuoi.


----------



## oro.blu (19 Febbraio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Anche con te ci ho preso ... d'altronde anche un orologio rotto come me due volte al giorno segna l'ora giusta.



non ho capito cosa hai preso con me....


----------



## Anonimo1523 (19 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ah ok. A parte l'età è proprio l'idea di maternità che vedo nella seconda che non mi piace
> 27


Neanche a me e posso dire che è distante anni luce da noi.
Tu immagina noi ... io 24 lei 19.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (20 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> non ho capito cosa hai preso con me....


Nulla ... ho sbagliato a rispondere


----------



## Brunetta (20 Febbraio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Sicuramente sarei più apptensivo oggi con i miei nipoti di quanto lo sia stato una volta con i miei figli.
> 
> Se per te questo è svelante ... di cosa poi non so ... va bene.
> 
> ...


Ero molto più apprensiva da giovane. Naturalmente è tutto relativo. Non sono apprensiva.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (20 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ero molto più apprensiva da giovane. Naturalmente è tutto relativo. Non sono apprensiva.


E sarebbe svelante questa cosa? 
E di cosa?
Chiedo per cercare di capire.
A che età hai avuto il figlio?


----------



## Brunetta (20 Febbraio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> E sarebbe svelante questa cosa?
> E di cosa?g
> Chiedo per cercare di capire.
> A che età hai avuto il figlio?



È svelante della propria idea di maternità. La realtà c'entra molto poco. E l'immagine ancora meno. La donna guarda lontano. Un vago futuro? 
Uno specchio? È modella in favore di luce?


----------



## Anonimo1523 (20 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È svelante della propria idea di maternità. La realtà c'entra molto poco. E l'immagine ancora meno. La donna guarda lontano. Un vago futuro?
> Uno specchio? È modella in favore di luce?


A parte che il giochino di rispondere con altre domande per non rispondere lo sappiamo fare tutti.

Cara Brunetta la realtà da l'idea di cosa siamo e cosa pensiamo. Il nostro agire parla per noi.

Il resto sono chiacchiere che a molti riescono in egual misura nella vita reale ad altri solo nascondendosi dietro uno pseudonimo ed una tastiera.

Rispondi .... a che età hai avuto tuo figlio? E scegliendo il primo quadro come molti che idea di maternità avremmo proiettato? E se i quadri fossero stati cinque sei sicura che tutti quelli che hanno scelto il primo lo avrebbero scelto ancora?


----------



## Brunetta (20 Febbraio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> A parte che il giochino di rispondere con altre domande per non rispondere lo sappiamo fare tutti.
> 
> Cara Brunetta la realtà da l'idea di cosa siamo e cosa pensiamo. Il nostro agire parla per noi.
> 
> ...


Non è lo scegliere ma il descrivere.

Comunque è talmente piacevole dialogare con te che non voglio esaurire questo piacere troppo presto.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (20 Febbraio 2016)

*Buona notte e buon weekend*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è lo scegliere ma il descrivere.
> 
> Comunque è talmente piacevole dialogare con te che non voglio esaurire questo piacere troppo presto.


Buonanotte Brunetta.


----------



## ologramma (20 Febbraio 2016)

*va be così almeno non do addito a varie supposizioni*



Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> No Olo  ... in primis sei un uomo (salvo non intervenga Oscuro a dire il contrario) ... poi si tratta di stabilire l'età della madre nel momento in cui ha avuto il figlio ....
> 
> Ha ragione Oscuro ... il tuo avatar nun se po vedè


che so omo ci puoi scommettere. Ora rimetto il mio storico avatar l'avevo scelto perchè mi è piaciuto sempre in tutti i suoi film ma l'ho ammirato di più nel film Destini Incrociati, storia avvincente l'ho spesso rivisto .
Riguardo ai quadri mi astengo anche perchè non ricordo l'atteggiamento di mia moglie se non carico di amore per i miei figlio prima e dopo e anche ora che sono grandi.


----------



## Skorpio (20 Febbraio 2016)

*Mary*

Ragazze e ragazzi.. 
ma avete visto cosa ha notato Mary?? il Bambino è insofferente!! è vero!!! è insofferente alla grande!
ho guardato questo quadro 40 volte e non l'ho notato più di tanto, o non l'ho ritenuto degno di nota... e nessuno di noi se ne è accorto più di tanto.. quel bambino è scocciato e non poco!!!
Quasi nessuno di noi ha guardato il bambino.. ci siamo tutti concentrati sulle 2 mamme.. e mi chiedo perché..

a parte Oscuro, che le mamme non le ha proprio viste, e si è concentrato sulle nudità dei 2 bambini, e devo dire la cosa mi ha un filino inquietato...

Ma Mary ha portato alla luce una cosa che nessuno di noi aveva messo in luce.. ci era sfuggita un po' a tutti...

mi ha dato una ulteriore prospettiva e una ancor più ampia chiave di lettura!


----------



## oro.blu (20 Febbraio 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> che so omo ci puoi scommettere. Ora rimetto il mio storico avatar l'avevo scelto perchè mi è piaciuto sempre in tutti i suoi film ma l'ho ammirato di più nel film Destini Incrociati, storia avvincente l'ho spesso rivisto .
> Riguardo ai quadri mi astengo anche perchè non ricordo l'atteggiamento di mia moglie se non carico di amore per i miei figlio prima e dopo e anche ora che sono grandi.


Ologramma....mi piacevi più orsacchiotto ...


----------



## ologramma (20 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Ologramma....mi piacevi più orsacchiotto ��...


ma mi hanno quasi deriso quindi vada per oscuro e dalui accetto tutto( o quasi?) ma anche altri , pensa l'avevo scelto per intimorire le donne qui anzi volevo passare per un coccolone , romantico e pacioccone :carneval:


----------



## ipazia (20 Febbraio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io ci ho letto un 'vivo per te'.


Anche io...le parole che ho scelto sono semplicemente il rovescio della medaglia di certe madri che affermano il "vivo per te".

La richiesta di pagamento, fine pena mai, di quel loro amore usato come un coltello. 

Fortunatamente non tutte le madri che vivono per i loro figli richiedono poi il pagamento per averlo fatto. E lo fanno davvero per loro stesse senza mentire.


----------



## Horny (20 Febbraio 2016)

quindi desideravi far emergere le proiezioni di ciascuno.
allora perché hai specificato che le due erano le madri dei bambini e che potevano pure essere figli adottivi?


----------



## Horny (20 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ragazze e ragazzi..
> ma avete visto cosa ha notato Mary?? il Bambino è insofferente!! è vero!!! è insofferente alla grande!
> ho guardato questo quadro 40 volte e non l'ho notato più di tanto, o non l'ho ritenuto degno di nota... e nessuno di noi se ne è accorto più di tanto.. quel bambino è scocciato e non poco!!!
> Quasi nessuno di noi ha guardato il bambino.. ci siamo tutti concentrati sulle 2 mamme.. e mi chiedo perché..
> ...


si sono tutti concentrati sulle madri per il modo in cui tu hai posto la questione


----------



## Skorpio (20 Febbraio 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> quindi desideravi far emergere le proiezioni di ciascuno.
> allora perché hai specificato che le due erano le madri dei bambini e che potevano pure essere figli adottivi?


Ma.. Veramente quello che volevo l ho scritto nel mio post di apertura del 3d.. Non saprei se lo hai letto..


----------



## Skorpio (20 Febbraio 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> si sono tutti concentrati sulle madri per il modo in cui tu hai posto la questione


Dici? Io non ho affatto detto di concentrarsi sulle madri, ma sui dipinti.. 
Interessante la cosa.. Un gioco nel gioco...


----------



## Horny (20 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Dici? Io non ho affatto detto di concentrarsi sulle madri, ma sui dipinti..
> Interessante la cosa.. Un gioco nel gioco...


no no, tu hai inserito i dipinti solo dopo svariate righe sulle madri.
mi chiedo cosa proietti tu sulla questione.


----------



## Skorpio (20 Febbraio 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> no no, tu hai inserito i dipinti solo dopo svariate righe sulle madri.
> mi chiedo cosa proietti tu sulla questione.


.. Trovami una sola riga nel mio 3d in cui invito più o meno apertamente a parlare delle 2 madri. Non c'è.
Ma anche se non c'è non conta nulla, poiché l altro giorno in un altro 3d parlavo dell amore di una mamma, e quindi è chiaro che, anche se non l ho detto, è cosi.. Ho sintetizzato bene la tua sensazione?


----------



## Mary The Philips (20 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ragazze e ragazzi..
> ma avete visto cosa ha notato Mary?? il Bambino è insofferente!! è vero!!! è insofferente alla grande!
> ho guardato questo quadro 40 volte e non l'ho notato più di tanto, o non l'ho ritenuto degno di nota... e nessuno di noi se ne è accorto più di tanto.. quel bambino è scocciato e non poco!!!
> Quasi nessuno di noi ha guardato il bambino.. ci siamo tutti concentrati sulle 2 mamme.. e mi chiedo perché..
> ...



Ho guardato i bambini prima delle madri (così è venuto) forse perchè penso che quello che trasmettono loro è ciò che a loro volta assorbono dalle madri. Il primo l'ho immaginato con un respiro regolare e profondo, l'altro l'ho pensato col respiro corto, non so perchè. Il tutto scevra dagli altri tuoi postamenti sulle madri e il loro amore si o no che trovo un discorso inaffrontabile.

Non capisco molto il discorso sulle proiezioni; personalmente posso dire che mia madre non è stata nè l'una nè l'altra cosa che quelle dei dipinti mi suggeriscono e neanch'io, come madre, pur sentendomi più affine alla prima, mi riconosco in nessuna delle due. Che vuol dire proiettare in questo caso? Che si vede ciò che si è vissuto o si vive, ciò che si vorrebbe, o cos'altro? E se tu Skorpio, con queste tematiche che pare ti stiano a cuore, vuoi arrivare a parlare di qualcosa in particolare, perchè anzichè "difenderti" dalle logiche supposizioni di chi legge, non lo fai apertamente? Chiedo


----------



## Skorpio (20 Febbraio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ho guardato i bambini prima delle madri (così è venuto) forse perchè penso che quello che trasmettono loro è ciò che a loro volta assorbono dalle madri. Il primo l'ho immaginato con un respiro regolare e profondo, l'altro l'ho pensato col respiro corto, non so perchè. Il tutto scevra dagli altri tuoi postamenti sulle madri e il loro amore si o no che trovo un discorso inaffrontabile.
> 
> Non capisco molto il discorso sulle proiezioni; personalmente posso dire che mia madre non è stata nè l'una nè l'altra cosa che quelle dei dipinti mi suggeriscono e neanch'io, come madre, pur sentendomi più affine alla prima, mi riconosco in nessuna delle due. Che vuol dire proiettare in questo caso? Che si vede ciò che si è vissuto o si vive, ciò che si vorrebbe, o cos'altro? E se tu Skorpio, con queste tematiche che pare ti stiano a cuore, vuoi arrivare a parlare di qualcosa in particolare, perchè anzichè "difenderti" dalle logiche supposizioni di chi legge, non lo fai apertamente? Chiedo


Io ti rispondo volentieri.. Partendo da una immagine volevo assorbire le emozioni che suscita in ciascuno di noi.. Molto diverse, tutte vere.
Con ogni emozione ho arricchito la mia prospettiva, e oggi vedo cose nuove.
Il bambino.. L ho avuto sotto gli occhi ed emozionalmente l ho ignorato, come quasi tutti. Ma era li, e anche contrariato.
Questo mi fa riflettere ad esempio sul fatto che magari ci si è concentrati molto sull'essere madre" delle 2 mamme, e quasi nulla sulla effetto che aveva sul bambino.
Ciò mi arricchisce e mi fa riflettere su come a volte ci si concentri su un "modello" e pochissimo sul risultato o effetto che produce, che cambia da soggetto a soggetto.
Nessuna proiezione, nessuna tematica, potevo metter un quadro di una cena o di una scolaresca in gita..


----------



## Horny (20 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> .. Trovami una sola riga nel mio 3d in cui invito più o meno apertamente a parlare delle 2 madri. Non c'è.
> Ma anche se non c'è non conta nulla, poiché l altro giorno in un altro 3d parlavo dell amore di una mamma, e quindi è chiaro che, anche se non l ho detto, è cosi.. Ho sintetizzato bene la tua sensazione?


no.
le frasi ci sono: ad es. 'non sappiamo quante volte le madri abbiano cambiato pannolini '
la mia sensazione rimane, rafforzata, quella che ho espresso nel precedente 3d.
di un esperimento fallato, costruito apposta per dimostrare una qualche tesi non enunciata. 
certo in tutto ci può essere uno spunto, volendo cogliere.
nelle due immagini non ci vedo affatto madre e figlio.
cosa proietto?


----------



## oro.blu (20 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io ti rispondo volentieri.. Partendo da una immagine volevo assorbire le emozioni che suscita in ciascuno di noi.. Molto diverse, tutte vere.
> Con ogni emozione ho arricchito la mia prospettiva, e oggi vedo cose nuove.
> Il bambino.. L ho avuto sotto gli occhi ed emozionalmente l ho ignorato, come quasi tutti. Ma era li, e anche contrariato.
> Questo mi fa riflettere ad esempio sul fatto che magari ci si è concentrati molto sull'essere madre" delle 2 mamme, e quasi nulla sulla effetto che aveva sul bambino.
> ...



...ma sinceramente io non vedo il bambino contrariato....lo vedo tranquillo, pronto ad addormentarsi tra le braccia della mamma.


----------



## Horny (20 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> a volte ci si concentri su un "modello" e pochissimo sul risultato o effetto che produce, che cambia da soggetto a soggetto.
> Nessuna proiezione, nessuna tematica, potevo metter un quadro di una cena o di una scolaresca in gita..


il modello lo hai proposto tu, però.


----------



## Skorpio (20 Febbraio 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> no.
> le frasi ci sono: ad es. 'non sappiamo quante volte le madri abbiano cambiato pannolini '
> la mia sensazione rimane, rafforzata, quella che ho espresso nel precedente 3d.
> di un esperimento fallato, costruito apposta per dimostrare una qualche tesi non enunciata.
> ...


Le frasi ci sono x spiegare che non si dispone di informazioni materiali, e ci sono sia x la madre, che x il figlio, quando ho detto che il figlio può anche essere adottivo e non naturale..
Ma se il tuo pregiudizio ti costringe a pensare che volevo parlare della madre, è un problema tuo, io non posso aiutarti più di tanto, e credo che lo conserverà i.

Che siano due madri e due figli non lo dico io, ma gli autori che hanno dipinto i due quadri.
Almeno a loro spero riuscirai a credere


----------



## Skorpio (20 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ...ma sinceramente io non vedo il bambino contrariato....lo vedo tranquillo, pronto ad addormentarsi tra le braccia della mamma.


Io prima non ci avevo fatto caso.. Lo avevo emotivamente scartato, Mary mi ha dato lo spunto.
Io lo vedo molto ma molto contrariato invece.. Sembra che la sopporti a stento! E ogni volta che lo riguardo peggiora!!!


----------



## oro.blu (20 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io prima non ci avevo fatto caso.. Lo avevo emotivamente scartato, Mary mi ha dato lo spunto.
> Io lo vedo molto ma molto contrariato invece.. Sembra che la sopporti a stento! E ogni volta che lo riguardo peggiora!!!


...punti di vista...


----------



## Horny (20 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Le frasi ci sono x spiegare che non si dispone di informazioni materiali, e ci sono sia x la madre, che x il figlio, quando ho detto che il figlio può anche essere adottivo e non naturale..
> Ma se il tuo pregiudizio ti costringe a pensare che volevo parlare della madre, è un problema tuo, io non posso aiutarti più di tanto, e credo che lo conserverà i.
> 
> Che siano due madri e due figli non lo dico io, ma gli autori che hanno dipinto i due quadri.
> Almeno a loro spero riuscirai a credere


no, il mio pregiudizio in questo caso non esiste proprio.
non ho idea di quale sia il tuo 'scopo'.
ti facevo solo notare che se volevi assorbire le emozioni spontanee
il giochino l'hai costruito male. ad esempio io ho dovuto faticare per
eliminare tutte le tue righe e provare qualche emozione.
non è una questione di credere agli autori, perché a quel punto ci si concentra
su ciò che loro volevano esprimere.


----------



## Skorpio (20 Febbraio 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> no, il mio pregiudizio in questo caso non esiste proprio.
> non ho idea di quale sia il tuo 'scopo'.
> ti facevo solo notare che se volevi assorbire le emozioni spontanee
> il giochino l'hai costruito male. ad esempio io ho dovuto faticare per
> ...


Non devi indovinare nulla.. Non devi indovinare che voleva spiegare l autore.
Scusami.. Non hai capito una mazza


----------



## Nicka (20 Febbraio 2016)

Io ho un problema, tu poni questo come fosse una specie di gioco, allora io vedo un quadro e una foto.

Vado a ricercare il quadro e controllo le opere di chi lo ha dipinto.
E' una donna, Mary Cassat.
E mi trovo davanti una sequela di opere che hanno come protagonisti appunto madri e figli.
Tanto per fare qualche esempio:



Spoiler














Spoiler














Spoiler














Spoiler














Spoiler












Sono solo alcuni esempi, ma direi abbastanza esplicativi. Esplicativi non di quello che un quadro singolo possa suscitare in noi, quanto di ciò che l'autrice trasmette. 
Lei vede nella maternità il possesso, il voler legare a se i figli.
Non so nemmeno se li abbia avuti, perchè mi viene il sospetto che non sia così, è una sensazione molto forte, magari mi informo.
L'immagine di una madre che lega a sè così un figlio mi esprime il desiderio di qualcosa che non ha mai avuto. Forse desiderato. Ha voluto imprimere su tela ciò che non ha mai conosciuto.


----------



## Skorpio (20 Febbraio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io ho un problema, tu poni questo come fosse una specie di gioco, allora io vedo un quadro e una foto.
> 
> Vado a ricercare il quadro e controllo le opere di chi lo ha dipinto.
> E' una donna, Mary Cassat.
> ...


lo sai che potrebbe anche essere.. 
però ti assicuro, quando ho iniziato il 3d non ero assolutamente interessato a cosa l'autrice avesse dentro di se, quanto a cosa emergeva in me vedendo quei dipinti, che a me peraltro piacciono molto..
e così ho pensato di mettere a confronto queste sensazioni tra tutti.. per vedere se le varie risposte emotive coincidevano..
io quella mamma peraltro la vedo anche molto dolce.. ho letto molti che sono quasi spaventati dalla sua possessività.. e leggendo le loro sensazioni, l'ho individuata anche io.. ma quella mamma mi fa tanta tenerezza comunque..
quello che mi era sfuggito completamente da un punto di vista emozionale era il figlio... completamente!


----------



## Nicka (20 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> lo sai che potrebbe anche essere..
> però ti assicuro, quando ho iniziato il 3d non ero assolutamente interessato a cosa l'autrice avesse dentro di se, quanto a cosa emergeva in me vedendo quei dipinti, che a me peraltro piacciono molto..
> e così ho pensato di mettere a confronto queste sensazioni tra tutti.. per vedere se le varie risposte emotive coincidevano..
> io quella mamma peraltro la vedo anche molto dolce.. ho letto molti che sono quasi spaventati dalla sua possessività.. e leggendo le loro sensazioni, l'ho individuata anche io.. ma quella mamma mi fa tanta tenerezza comunque..
> quello che mi era sfuggito completamente da un punto di vista emozionale era il figlio... completamente!


Messo il thread come hai fatto tu era normale fermarsi alle madri.
Per un semplice motivo, nel primo non è praticamente mostrato il bambino, è di spalle, nel secondo è completamente esposto, ma quello che è più evidente è l'atteggiamento delle madri.
Io la vedo l'insofferenza nel bambino, ma se noti si può vedere anche in quelli che ho messo io...


----------



## Skorpio (20 Febbraio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Messo il thread come hai fatto tu era normale fermarsi alle madri.
> Per un semplice motivo, nel primo non è praticamente mostrato il bambino, è di spalle, nel secondo è completamente esposto, ma quello che è più evidente è l'atteggiamento delle madri.
> Io la vedo l'insofferenza nel bambino, ma se noti si può vedere anche in quelli che ho messo io...


Domani li guarderò con interesse ad uno ad uno...


----------

